# Fake reg - £2000 3.5T



## EQUIDAE (27 January 2016)

There is a blue 3.5t horsebox being advertised for £2000. The owner has a sob story that the box is her dead dads in Scotland and she is in London. She claims she will have a neighbour deliver for half of the cost of gas but you have to transfer the money first (via PayPal so all above board allegedly). The box has the reg W794WJX which isn't registered to any vehicle.

just thought I would make people aware.

Always see if you can get an insurance quote before viewing to check that the registration actually belongs to the box - there are far too many scammers!


----------



## npage123 (28 January 2016)

Sounds like a scam indeed!

Another way to to ensure all is above board, may be to let the seller know that before viewing and test driving, you're going to send a mechanic to do an inspection/vehicle testing on the lorry first?


----------



## popsdosh (28 January 2016)

EQUIDAE said:



			There is a blue 3.5t horsebox being advertised for £2000. The owner has a sob story that the box is her dead dads in Scotland and she is in London. She claims she will have a neighbour deliver for half of the cost of gas but you have to transfer the money first (via PayPal so all above board allegedly). The box has the reg W794WJX which isn't registered to any vehicle.

just thought I would make people aware.

Always see if you can get an insurance quote before viewing to check that the registration actually belongs to the box - there are far too many scammers!
		
Click to expand...

Its a genuine reg no was issued in huddersfield between march and august 2000.  If you know the make and reg number you can check MOT history on the gov web site


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (28 January 2016)

you would be better to go and see it, paypal fees are huge for a seller , either she does not know or its a scam. you dont know if she owns it as probate takes 6 + months


----------



## EQUIDAE (28 January 2016)

popsdosh said:



			Its a genuine reg no was issued in huddersfield between march and august 2000.  If you know the make and reg number you can check MOT history on the gov web site
		
Click to expand...

It's a genuine reg number but it isn't currently listed as registered to any vehicle


----------



## popsdosh (28 January 2016)

She may be genuine the insurance database isnt infallible one of my vehicles never shows up.


----------



## MyBoyChe (28 January 2016)

This scam has been around for quite a while I think, not sure if its the same person.  When I bought my 3.5 almost 3 years ago there were several ads on ebay and also on Preloved where the girl was saying the box had belonged to a deceased relative!


----------

